

Show HN: Show Hacker News Weekly - cperciva
http://www.daemonology.net/hn-weekly-show/

======
cperciva
Built using the same code as Hacker News Daily
([http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/](http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/))
and Ask Hacker News Weekly ([http://www.daemonology.net/hn-weekly-
ask/](http://www.daemonology.net/hn-weekly-ask/)), Show Hacker News Weekly
collects the 10 links highest-scoring appearing on /show/ during each which
which have not appeared previously on Show Hacker News Weekly.

~~~
tedunangst
More in regards to the daily summary, how frequently do you scrape?

~~~
cperciva
The three scrapers each run every 5 minutes.

------
rdslw
I'm using [http://hackernewsletter.com](http://hackernewsletter.com) Got
weekly nicely formatted email with: .. best of week favorites .. best #ask hn
.. best #show hn .. best #code .. best #design

It allows to read me HN on weekly basis, not on daily, and also got to the
comments sections (email provides both links to articles, and to HN
discussions) after few 'days of curation'.

Highly recommended.

I'm not affiliated nor the author of the tool. just happy user.

------
avalaunch
I would like this in my inbox each week. Any plans on adding a weekly
newsletter?

~~~
cperciva
Not right now, but there's an rss feed which you can subscribe to. There's a
daily email for Hacker News Daily which gabemart set up via mailchimp; if he
or someone else wants to set up the same thing for Show HN Weekly I'll be
happy to add a link in the sidebar.

~~~
gabemart
I set up an email campaign for Show HN Weekly:
[http://eepurl.com/YqG6z](http://eepurl.com/YqG6z)

~~~
cperciva
Thanks! I've added a link.

------
waitingkuo
Nice work! Can it also show the number of the comments?

~~~
cperciva
Not easily. And if it did, it would be out of date before long, since this is
static HTML.

